# Anno 1404 Venedig Speicher aufgebraucht bug ?



## Niza (26. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
Wenn ich anno 1404 Venedig nur einmal lade von Speicherstand kommt mit der Zeit oder direkt die meldung : Ihr Speicher ist aufgebraucht , bitte starten sie Anno 1404 neu !

*2 GB sind belegt *und ich *verfüge über 4GB* (3,25GB Win XP Pro 32bit )
Arbeitsspeicher.

*Kann man das irgendwie ändern oder muss man auf einen Patch warten weil es ein Bug ist.
Anno 1404 Venedig 2.1 ist installiert.*

Weil nach dieser Meldung lassen sich nicht mehr Savegames laden, mann muss tatsächlich neustarten.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (26. Dezember 2010)

Das soll Defekte Savegames vermeidne in den man Warnmeldungen bekommt, bevor das System Savegames beim Saven zerstört.
Am besten schauste dich mal in den Anno 1404 Foren um von ubisoft da wirste mehr erfahren.


----------



## Niza (30. Dezember 2010)

*Das Problem mit den fehlerhaften Savegames ist gelöst!*

Das nächste ist das *Absturzproblem sobald der Speicher voll ist *, dann kommt ein Absturz des Spiels und ein *Sprung auf den Desktop.*

*Dieses Speicherproblem ist mit der nachricht "Speicher aufgebraucht bitte neustarten" umgangen  und nicht gelöst* laut Forum !

Ubisoft kann das problem nicht so schnell lösen und bringt deswegen diese nervige Nachtricht bei ca 1,9 GB ram weil ja bei 2,1 GB der Absturz folgt.

Na super, *kann das sein das Anno 1404 nur 2 GB ram unterstützt* , nach den Nachrichten mit dem Speicher kommt der *Absturz* bei einer Belegung von *2,1 GB Ram* max.

Ich habe 4 GB (3,25GB) verbaut und nach 2 GB kommt der Absturz schon!

*Dann bringt also 4 GB gar nichts oder* ?

Weil *Anno nur 2 GB unterstützt* oder verstehe ich dar irgend etwas falsch?

Das ist ganz schön nervig wenn man alle 30- 60 Min das Spiel neustarten muss *( der Anweisung der Nachricht folgeleistet und neustartet )* und die Zeit *m**it der größe der Siedlung immer kürzer wird.* Anfang des Spiels alle 2 Stunden. 

*<-- Um einen Absturz zu vermeiden.*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Dezember 2010)

ja sehr Ärgerlich vor allem bei 12 GB RAM

und Anno 1404 ist ja nicht das einzige Game was nur in 32bit ist und deswegen nicht mehr als 2 GB nutzt
da sind wohl auch die Konsolen-Spiele Entwicklungen mit dran schuld


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2010)

naja die meisten games haben nur 32bit, aber wirklich nur die wenigsten dieses problem. schon komisch...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Niza schrieb:


> Na super, *kann das sein das Anno 1404 nur 2 GB ram unterstützt* , nach den Nachrichten mit dem Speicher kommt der *Absturz* bei einer Belegung von *2,1 GB Ram* max.
> 
> Ich habe 4 GB (3,25GB) verbaut und nach 2 GB kommt der Absturz schon!
> 
> ...


 
Anno 1404 ist eine 32bit Anwendungen. Musst mal raustabben, wenns läuft und dann im Taks Manager nachgucken, da kannst du dann das "32bit*"hinter der Anwendungen sehen.
Und die kann nur 2GB verwalten, mehr geht nicht, wenn der Ram "überläuft" stürzt das Spiel ab.
Du merkst das aber schon vorher, wenn das Game z.B. plötzlich langsamer wird und anfängt an bestimmten Stellen zu ruckeln.
Dann einfach Quick Speichern und das Game neu laden.


----------



## TheWickedAUT (3. Januar 2011)

Das 32bit Betriebssystem kann standardmäßig 2GB Speicher an jede Applikation vergeben (dabei ist es egal, wieviel RAM im PC verbaut ist).
Stößt Anno an diese Grenze, stürzt es ab.

Das gleiche Problem gibt es in Gilde 2 Renaissance. Das Problem konnte so gelöst werden:
(Win7/Vista nutzer)

Start->alle Programme->Zubehör->auf "Eingabeaufforderung" rechtsklicken->"als Administrator ausführen" 



> bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 2800


(erhöt den für die Programme zugelassenen Speicher von 2000 auf 2800)

Bin gerade dabei es mit Anno zu testen (hab mir erst kürzlich einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt, also kann ich noch nicht sagen ob es helfen wird).

(XP)

Ihr gelangt über:
Systemsteuerung => System => Erweitert => Starten und Wiederherstellen => Bearbeiten
zum Editor für die Boot.ini
Dort fügt ihr dem Eintrag für euer Windows folgendes hinzu: "/3GB /USERVA=2800" 
Das ganze müsste dann in etwa so aussehen:



> [operating systems] multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /3GB /USERVA=2800


Source: http://forum.jowood.com/showthread.php?t=170386


----------

